# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Những khung cảnh giá như được đến 1 lần , nó đẹp như "trên mây" vậy

## truminspiron

Đó là những vùng đất có cảnh quan tuyệt sắc, hữu tình và thơ mộng. Với nhiều du khách, đó là niềm mơ ước một lần được đặt chân đến.



Đường hầm hoa đậu trăm năm ở công viên Kawachi Fuji, tỉnh Kitakyushu, Nhật

- Cánh đồng hoa oải hương ở Luberon, ở Provence thuộc vùng núi Alpes của Pháp giống như một tấm thảm tím biếc thơ mộng ngút mắt và thơm ngát vào mùa hè hằng năm. Đây cũng là khu vực cung cấp nguồn nguyên liệu chế tạo nước hoa của Pháp.


Không chỉ thỏa sức ngắm nhìn, đến đây bạn còn có thể thưởng thức những món ăn được chế biến từ loài hoa này cũng như những đặc sản từ các vườn nho bạt ngàn. Luberon còn được du khách tìm đến để tận hưởng nhịp sống nhẹ nhàng trôi đặc trưng vùng thôn quê vùng ôn đới, được đạp xe hưởng không khí trong lành của thiên nhiên và đắm chìm trong không khí trầm mặc của những làng mạc hơn ngàn năm tuổi...


Cánh đồng hoa oải hương ở Provence, Pháp

- Thủ đô Berne của Thụy Sĩ là một phần của di sản thế giới bởi giá trị văn hóa lịch sử được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn qua hàng trăm năm. Tại khu phố cổ, bạn sẽ tha hồ khám phá vô số đài phun nước với những kiến trúc cổ, những ngôi nhà có mặt tiền bằng đá sa thạch từ thời trung cổ, những con đường buôn bán có mái vòm nhộn nhịp dài đến 6km hay những tường thành, pháo đài cổ xuôi dốc hướng về phía bờ sông.

Những quán cà phê nhỏ xinh nơi đây cũng là một điểm hẹn của du khách lẫn dân địa phương và gần như tháng nào trong năm cũng có những lễ hội diễn ra tại Berne. Không chỉ là nơi dừng chân lý tưởng, với trị trí trung tâm, Berne còn là điểm xuất phát hoàn hảo cho các chuyến tham quan khắp Thụy Sĩ.



Thủ đô Bern của Thụy Sĩ

- Đường hầm hoa đậu tía ở Nhật. Một trong những nơi tuyệt vời nhất để chiêm ngưỡng hoa đậu tía (có mùi thơm và dạng chùm dài) là công viên hoa Ashikaga ở thành phố Ashikaga, tỉnh Tochigi, với hoa đậu tía đa sắc xanh, trắng, hồng hay hoa kim tước vàng.

Điểm nhấn của công viên là một gốc cây hoa đậu tía to lớn có tuổi đời 100 năm với các nhánh cây buông rủ tạo thành một chiếc dù hoaxanh biếc và một đường hầm dài do những bông hoa đậu tía tạo nên. Gần đó là một đường hầm hoa kim tước vàng đang dần hình thành.

Hoa đậu tía ở công viên hoa Ashikaga nở vào đầu tháng 5. Vào mùa cao điểm, du khách các nơi thường chen nhau về đây để được thả bước trong đường hầm hoa...




Khung cảnh đẹp như mơ trong đường hầm hoa



Một gốc cây đậu tía trăm năm

Nhưng trước khi đến công viên hoa Ashikaga, vào trung tuần tháng 4 hàng năm, lúc hoa đậu tía nở khắp các công viên ở Nhật, điểm hẹn sẽ là đường hầm Wisteria ở vườn hoa Kawachi Fuji thuộc Kitakyushu, phía nam nước Nhật và cách Tokyo bốn giờ xe chạy.

Với sự góp mặt của nhiều loại hoa đậu tía khác nhau, đường hầm hoa Wisteria trông giống như một cầu vồng hoa hơn là một công viên. Tại đây, thời gian như ngừng trôi và chỉ một vài tia nắng mặt trời len lỏi vào giữa những thác hoa. Khứu giác và thị giác của du khách sẽ phát huy khả năng tối đa trước bảng màu lộng lẫy và hương hoa thơm ngát từ đường hầm dài.

- Trông giống một con chim khổng lồ bằng đá, núi đá Shiprock được tạo thành từ một núi lửa cũ ở hạt San Juan, vùng Four Corners thuộc bang New Mexico (Mỹ). Đây là chốn linh thiêng của thổ dân da đỏ Navajo. Khu vực núi đá Shiprock tiếp giáp với ba bang Arizona, Colorado và Utah, có những vách đá hình thành từ mạch phún xuất thẳng đứng của núi lửa bao quanh.

Với những người muốn tìm đến cội nguồn thiên nhiên, núi đá Shiprock là một trong những nơi để khám phá, khi đất đá dưới chân núi có niên đại khoảng 27 triệu năm trước, cũng như những phiến đá có hình dạng bất thường hình thành từ nham thạch.



Núi đá Shiprock ở bang New Mexico, Mỹ

- Lễ hội hoa anh đào ở thủ đô Washington của Mỹ là một hoạt động được tổ chức hằng năm kể từ năm 1935. Khoảng tháng 3 hàng năm, hàng triệu du khách bốn phương đổ về Washington D.C để được thỏa sức ngắm hàng ngàn cây hoa đào với nhiều giống khác nhau soi bóng quanh bờ hồ Tidal Basin hay trên dòng sông Potomac.

Gần như ở bất kỳ góc độ nào bạn cũng dễ dàng thu lấy những hình ảnh lộng lẫy của rừng hoa anh đào vào ống kính của mình. Trong suốt thời gian diễn ra lễ hội, du khách sẽ được hòa mình vào bầu không khí rộn ràng của các cuộc diễu hành trên đường phố cùng nhiều hoạt động giải trí thú vị khác.




Lễ hội hoa anh đào ở Washington D.C




Du khách dạo chơi dưới những tàng cây hoa anh đào bên bờ hồ Tidal Basin

- Công viên Washintong ở Portland (bang Oregon, Mỹ) có khu vườn Nhật Bản, vườn hoa hồng quốc tế và vườn thú Oregon. Trong đó, khu vườn Nhật Bản ở Portland được xem là một trong những vườn thực vật mang sắc thái nghệ thuật và văn hóa Nhật đặc trưng nhất ở ngoài lãnh thổ Nhật.

Bạn sẽ cảm thấy thời gian như ngừng trôi khi đứng giữa cảnh quan tuyệt sắc tại đây như đỉnh núi Hood phủ đầy tuyết trắng điểm xuyết những ngọn thác nhân tạo đẹp nhất thế giới. Mỗi mùa trong năm, khu vườn Nhật Bản thu hút du khách bằng những vẻ đẹp khác nhau, nhưng mùa thu là thời điểm làn sóng du khách các nơi đổ về đây đông nhất để đắm mình cùng thiên nhiên.



Mỗi mùa trong năm, khu vườn Nhật Bản thu hút du khách bằng những vẻ đẹp khác nhau

- Kumamoto nằm trên hòn đảo cực nam Kyushu của Nhật nổi tiếng bởi sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của cảnh quan thiên nhiên hoang dã, hệ thực vật phong phú và các sự kiện lịch sử. Kumamoto còn được mệnh danh là "thành phố gỗ và nước mát" khi sở hữu nhiều con sông cùng vô số vườn hoa.

Nếu hệ thống thác nước Gorogataki ở Kumamoto đã khiến không ít du khách sững sờ khi ngắm nhìn thì lâu đài cổ có con sông Shirakawa bao quanh ở trung tâm thành phố Kumamoto khiến người ta liên tưởng đến thời kỳ cực kỳ thịnh vượng từ đầu thế kỷ 17 đến cuối thế kỷ 19 của nó. Đến Kumamoto, du khách còn khám phá những cảnh quan thay đổi liên tục trong khu rừng nguyên sinh, những dòng suối trong vắt, chiêm ngưỡng thế giới chim hoang dã...

- Thác nước Skogafoss ở thị trấn nhỏ Skogar, miền nam Island. Con sông Skoga đổ xuống các vách đá từ độ cao 62m đã tạo nên một thác nước rộng 25m. Món quà do thiên nhiên ban tặng này đã trở thành một trong những nơi thu hút nhiều du khách nhất Island.



Thác nước Skogafoss, phía nam Island

----------


## truminspiron

Thác nước Skogafoss, phía nam Island

----------


## truminspiron

Mỗi mùa trong năm, khu vườn Nhật Bản thu hút du kháchbằng những vẻ đẹp khác nhau

----------


## hoaban

Wow, những cảnh sắc thật tuyệt vời

----------


## thientai206

places u can see before u die  :Smile:

----------


## hoanghac

Đẹp quá! Được đến những nơi này 1 lần trong đời thì k còn gì hối tiếc nhỉ  :Big Grin: ! Mình bị ấn tượng bởi những đường hầm hoa đậu này, có điều giờ mình mới biết tên của nó là hoa đậu đấy  :Boff:

----------


## nguoithat

ước gì một lần được đến nơi đây.......

----------

